# WTD: 170mm left hand JIS square taper crank-silver



## marxist_fixie (6 May 2010)

To match with a Stronglight track right hand crank...so a matching left hand crank would be ideal but failing that if its silver, 170mm, JIS, square taper,in good condition ie threads and the taper walls and not t badly marked.....i would like to hear from you...I have seen a left hand new Stronglight FH crank for £8...so thats my benchmark.....cheers....


----------



## marxist_fixie (6 May 2010)

Ad placement fail!


----------



## Globalti (6 May 2010)

I've got a square taper 175mm Middleburn RH crank with a red anodised spider that could be removed. Any use?


----------



## marxist_fixie (7 May 2010)

Thanks for the kind offer but i would rather have both cranks at 170mm and for a fixie...175mm increases the risk of a pedal strike....cheers anyway


----------



## marxist_fixie (8 May 2010)

Sorted


----------

